# [HELP] MCA Final Year Project .NET Platform | Need Ideas/Suggestions



## TheHumanBot (Aug 22, 2013)

Ola
i need help with Ideas and suggestions for submitting a project build in .NET for MCA Final Year.
it's for a FRIEND 

so just need some ideas on what to build and everything.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 23, 2013)

Create a full-fledge forum from scratch, if you can.

You can also make an online compiler supporting multiple languages.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 23, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Create a full-fledge forum from scratch, if you can.
> 
> You can also make an online compiler supporting multiple languages.



Better go with a CMS (Content Management System with Ticketing Support.) over a Bulletin Board Application. The reason Is that it will be easy to build in first place as lots of materials will be available online and offline plus it'll be useful as it's more in demand than Bulletin Board Aplications.

No offence to Sujay but BB/Forum work will fetch less usage and more complexity compared to CMS.Additionally a CMS will require lesser complex DB backend compared to Forum where huge DB backend and expertise DB knowledge may be required.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 23, 2013)

i like the idea of " You can also make an online compiler supporting multiple languages. " 
Thanks will look into this 

open for more suggestions.

friend is a female so you know ... what i mean.  expertise is limited here.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 23, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Better go with a CMS (Content Management System with Ticketing Support.) over a Bulletin Board Application. The reason Is that it will be easy to build in first place as lots of materials will be available online and offline plus it'll be useful as it's more in demand than Bulletin Board Aplications.
> 
> No offence to Sujay but BB/Forum work will fetch less usage and more complexity compared to CMS.Additionally a CMS will require lesser complex DB backend compared to Forum where huge DB backend and expertise DB knowledge may be required.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



Well brother, what you said was completely a business view, and what I meant was purely educational view. What's the purpose of a project if you don't work from scratch? I know all the complexities involved in it, but it will also make one learn many things. May be it's not good from the point of practical feasibility, but who knows if you can beat vB? 
Just my view.


----------



## Amithansda (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey, You can make small messaging forum with help of asp.net MVC3 or just plain asp.net...
1.Users will be able to log in , view other users name and send them messages, View messages sent by other user and reply to the messages, and send report abuse to the admin user.
2.Admins will be able to add users, delete users.


----------



## JGuru (Aug 28, 2013)

Write an e-commerce project from scratch. How about e-Banking ? There are lots of software applications you can develop like
 1) Image Processing
 2) Accounting software 
 3) Text Editor
 4) Database Explorer
 5) Media player like WinAmp
 6) Archiving software like WinZip
 7) Download Manager
 8) Web browser
 9) RDBMS like Oracle
 10) Audio editor

  If you want to be a programmer, be serious!! Getting an IT job is not that easy!! There are lakhs of graduates searching for a job for years!!!
  I suggest you tell your friend to be serious. Work hard. Code harder. Because the right project can take him to places. Fetch an IT job with ease.

  The best books for doing projects in .NET framework is the Professional series books from Wrox. (Programming Books, Free Code Downloads, Ebooks, Blogs, Articles, Forums - Wrox)
  E-commerce projects are easier to do than desktop applications!!


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 28, 2013)

^WOW Thanks man. i will pass this to friend and see what we can build. thank you again.


----------



## Amithansda (Aug 28, 2013)

like he said before, web application is easier to build than a windows application... And if you are making a web application be sure to implement well structured architecture. Ensure that Business/Logic , Data Layer, UI layer are separate from each other. And also don't make unnecessary server calls, use scripting language as much as possible.

People always look for well defined , designed projects.


----------



## JGuru (Aug 29, 2013)

*Books for Programming in .NET*:
==========================

 1) *Head First C#, 2E: A Learner's Guide to Real-World Programming with Visual C# and .NET* by Andrew Stellman and Jennifer Greene

 2) *Beginning Visual C# 2012 Programming* by Karli Watson, Jacob Vibe Hammer, Jon Reid and Morgan Skinner 

 3) *Visual C# 2012 How to Program (5th Edition)* (How to Program (Deitel)) by Paul Deitel and Harvey Deitel 

 4) *C# Design Pattern Essentials* by Tony Bevis

 5) *Professional C# 2012 and .NET 4.5* by Christian Nagel, Bill Evjen, Jay Glynn and Karli Watson 

 6) *Beginning ASP.NET 4.5: in C# and VB* by Imar Spaanjaars

 7) *Professional ASP.NET 4.5 in C# and VB* by Jason N. Gaylord, Christian Wenz, Pranav Rastogi, Todd Miranda, Scott Hanselman

 8) *Professional ASP.NET MVC 4* by Jon Galloway, Phil Haack, Brad Wilson, K. Scott Allen

 9) *ASP.NET 3.5 Website Programming Problem - Design* - Solution by Chris Love, Marco Bellinaso



 These books are a must if you want to be a good .NET programmer!!!

 Head First -> Introduces you to programming in a east way.

 Beginning Visual C# -> Gives you a good grounding of C#

 Visual C# How to program -> Helps you to solve problems using C# language

 C# Design patterns -> Introduces you to Object Oriented programming

 Professional C# -> Learn how to write real world programs in a professional manner

 Professional ASP.NET -> Teaches you to write ecommerce projects in .NET platform

 Professional ASP.NET MVC4 - > The Model-View-Controller (MVC) architectural pattern separates an application into three main components: the model, the view, and 
the controller. The ASP.NET MVC framework provides an alternative to the ASP.NET Web Forms pattern for creating Web applications. The ASP.NET MVC framework is 
a lightweight, highly testable presentation framework that (as with Web Forms-based applications) is integrated with existing ASP.NET features, such as master 
pages and membership-based authentication. The MVC framework is defined in the System.Web.Mvc assembly.

 Read more about MVC here : ASP.NET MVC Overview

 ASP.NET 3.5 -> Learn how to create, test & deploy web applications.


 These books are available from any good book store in your city. You can also buy them online from Amazon.in: Online Shopping for Books, Mobiles, Computers, Cameras, Movies & TV Shows, Kindle E-Readers, Kindle accessories and E-Books or flipkart.com

 Happy coding!!  Remember that there are no shortcuts to hard work & application!!!


----------

